

Ask HN: Trademark violation - reof

Take for example the verisign seal, is it a trademark violation to have a "image" such as this one (http://www.ci.san-ramon.ca.us/parks/images/verisign.jpg) showing on your sites checkout page. I didn't actually purchase the verisign seal, because it's too expensive and I can't afford it. Can they sue me for doing this?
======
WillyF
It would certainly be a trademark violation, and I wouldn't be surprised if it
was fraud too.

~~~
kls
Yeah, that is what I was thinking, you are beyond trademark violation on that
one. You are in willful deception territory. If is fraud black and white.

